# Trouble in Christmas Fulu land



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I started with 6 young Xystichromis phytophagus in a 45 gallon tank. As they grew, I removed 2 of the 3 males leaving what I thought was 1 male and three females. Then remaining male seemed to become extremely aggressive to the others so I removed him too. He now resides with the big boys in my all-male African tank but he has lost his beautiful color. Iâ€™d like to put him back with the females but fear what may happen. Is my 45 gallon just two small for these fish? I think the size is 36x18x18.


----------



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

Most male victs like to pester the females constantly, if you have 2-3 females to spread the aggression they should be fine. A 45g should be fine.


----------

